# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Service ενισχυτη  Pioneer SA 720

## east electronics

O SA720  ειναι απο τα τελευταια μηχανηματα της ετιαριας που δεν ηταν computerized or robotized  εξυπνα δομημενος  με πολυ καλης ποιοτητας υλικα ενα μηχανημα τα οποιο δεν εγιναν οικονομιες  φροντισηκε πολυ σωστα η επιμερους τροφοδοσια η στιβαροτητα και γενικα οι ηχητικες του επιδοσεις . 

Σταδιο εξοδου και οδηγα  απο την Toshiba 2SA1301 2SC3280  τα οποια ηταν τα μικροτερα αδελφακια απο τα γνωστα θρυλικα επαγγελματικα  πενταγρηγορα και ανθεκτικα αλλα συναμα σχεδιασμενα για υψηλης ποιοτηατας ηχο . 

Οπως ολα τα μηχανηματα εκεινης της εποχης υποβαθμιζεται απο το μπας και τον επιλογεα εισοδων  αλλα παραμενει καλυτερος απο τα ανιστοιχα Sansui , Technics. 

Θεωρω δεδομενο οτι αν σημερα δουλευαν με την ιδια ποιοτητα κατασκευης σε συνδυασμο με τις γνωσεις που εχουμε αποκτησει για την απλοτητα , την καλυτερη τροφοδοσια , και την προσεγμενη δομηση  θα εβγαιναν απλα κορυφαια μηχανηματα ... 

Ο μικρος μετασχηματιστης που βλεπουμε στο τυπωμενο ειναι για το γνωστο μπλε display εκεινης της εποχης ..... ολα τα λεφτα !!!!:

μερικες φωτο ....

----------

dias0 (09-12-12), ezizu (09-12-12)

----------


## vassiliadisk

Κατ αρχήν συγχωρέστε με αν η ερώτησή μου δεν είναι στο σωστό μέρος του forum... 

Στην προσπάθειά μου να κάνω μια αλλαγή στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές του παραπάνω ενισχυτή, διαπίστωσα ότι οι παλιοί έχουν 3 ακροδέκτες... έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτούς που λανθασμένα αγόρασα? Η θα πρέπει να αγοράσω νέους??

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά. 

PS ο ενισχυτής είναι ένας παλιός DENON. Έχω επισυνάψει και μερικές φωτό.

----------


## east electronics

Δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα ...οπως ειδες η πλακετα ειναι σχεδιασμενη να φιλοξενει και τους δυο τυπους οποτε σε γλιτωσε και απο καινουργιες τρυπες Προσοχη στις πολικοτητες  καμμια φορα ειναι ευκολο να κανεις καποιο λαθακι εκει ειδικοτερα οταν η πλακετα εχει και πολλες τρυπες . Το πρωτοκολο αυτο ευνοουσε κυριως την καλυτερη στιρηξη και τιποτα αλλο . 

Στο συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα επισης υπαρχουν και διασπαρτες μικρες τοπικες σταθεροιποιησεις με μικρους πυκνωτες 100-220-470 οπου αυτοι συνηθως εχουν πολυ περισσοτερο προβλημα απο τους μεγαλους ..καλο θα ηταν να κανεις και μια βολτα απο εκει . 

Αφου το εχεις ανοιχτο 10-20 μικροι πυκνωτες δεν κανουν ουτε 10 ευρω αλλαξε τους με κλειστα ρτα ματια 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## STALKER IX

Δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα προσεξε την πολικοτητα και με βαση την φωτο που ανεβασες περασε τους στις κατω τρυπες....Καλημερα!

----------


## vassiliadisk

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!
Καλημέρα!

----------


## STALKER IX

Σακη ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την παρουσιαση των επισκευων σου  στο φορουμ περιμενω με αγωνια την επομενη επισκευη! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## vassiliadisk

Καλημέρα! 

ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις σας. All done Με τους πυκνωτές, λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Όταν επιλέγω Source Direct, ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Όταν όμως είναι χωρίς source direct, δεν λειτουργεί το ένα κανάλι και κάνει αρκετό θόρυβο το ποτενσιόμετρο του Balance. Υποθέτω ότι χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θελήσω να το ακυρώσω τελείως, ποίο θα ήταν το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα? Ρωτάω γιατί θα πρέπει να βρω ίδιο και σε διαστάσεις αλλά και σε τιμές αντίστασης και όπως και νά έχει, μάλλον άχρηστο είναι.... Μπορώ να κάνω κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα ή να αφήσω ανοιχτές κάποιες επαφές αφαιρώντας τελείως το ποτενσιόμετρο από το κύκλωμα?

----------


## east electronics

μπορεις να το αφαιρεσεις  τελειως αλλα και παλι και να το αντικαταστησεις η να το καθαρισεις

----------


## vassiliadisk

Thanks! Αν το αφαιρέσω τελείως θα λειτουργεί κανονικά ο ενισχυτής?

----------


## ezizu

Αν το αφαιρέσεις τελείως ο ενισχυτής θα λειτουργεί κανονικά ,χωρίς απλά να έχεις την δυνατότητα ρύθμισης balance, μεταξύ των δύο καναλιών.

----------


## vassiliadisk

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις!

----------

